# Homesteading Singles Thread -- MARCH



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Can Spring really be three weeks away?

We're gearing up for another snow storm. Could be anywhere between 3" and 2'. They're calling it the snowquivilent of Sandy. :smack

I finally found the fill valve for the oil tank (our tank is in the ground). It only took me two weeks of chipping through ice and snow to get to it. Probably just in time too--I'm due for a fill. Thankfully it's a 1000 gallon tank. I know, crazy thing to say given the price of heating oil. 

On the up side, broccoli has sprouted and now I just need to do some "thinning of the herd." I didn't expect so many to sprout--my seed was a few years old and not exactly kept in optimum conditions.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Love your broccs, Leslie.  

I'm sorry you're getting another big snow storm so late in the season. You're getting a bunch of snow and we're getting all our rainfall at once. We were at half our seasonal total, but I think we're starting to catch up. I can't get into the garden for awhile yet because of it, however.

I'm trying to put the time to good use by cleaning up around here after our more severe storms. The Horse tiller is ready to go, as is the pressure washer and the lawn tractor. I've been doing a little real-tractor shopping, too. This may be the year.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Doing a lot of traveling lately. Currently out in west Texas taking care of some details with selling property out here. Then back to NE Texas. I raided a local nursery last week and bought: 3 cherry trees, 2 pear trees, 2 apple trees, 9 blueberry bushes, 3 vitex, 4 yellow rose bushes and 100 strawberry plants. I realized when I was looking at the garden that I'd really like to plant the strawberries where I just got through planting the onions, so I may be transplanting them. 

I'm still assembling beehives and frames in the evening after it gets too dark to work outside. I need to get the hive stands moved to their final place and set up. Bees come next month!

Then towards the end of the month I need to make a trip north. Hopefully if there hasn't been a thaw already I'll bring some rain with me. I seem to make it rain when I travel, even when there is none in the forecast.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Now that is a sight for sore eyes! My starts are still a few weeks away. And I'll be busy re-planning the garden before then to be a little easier to maintain as it looks like I'll be scheduling surgery a little later this year. 

I tried breeding my rabbits today for April babies, but from the fur that flew it appears one of the sisters in my pair of does was in fact a brother  They are both ok, but he'll need to be processed soon and I saw an ad for papered Silver Foxes so I think I'll try to get one of those to replace him.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

So far in March, I replaced an auto chicken waterer in farmrookie's chicken cage. Maybe tomorrow I'll get my tomato and pepper seeds started.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

my hens layed an egg yesty for the first time this year.....so in elks mind its first day of spring........i live in my own little world...so why not my own calendar...lol


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I raked and picked up some of the tree trimmings. So one area looks cleaned up any way. I put a new battery on my old lawn mower and got it running. Never hurts to have a back up mower. Then I cut and covered new guide runners on my boat trailer and got them put on. We have a winter advisory for tomorrow and Monday. I think we are suppose to have a chance of freezing rain and ice Monday morning. Joy Joy.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I want chickens. Can't have them in town.:grumble:

What'ya gonna do with that egg?


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Worked outside until dark the last two nights. It was great to find out that I could still do it. All Winter I have been very adept at making excuses to stay inside and avoid the cold/wet/wind. I'm pooped, but it's a good pooped.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> I want chickens. Can't have them in town.:grumble:
> 
> What'ya gonna do with that egg?



why eat it....lol...once i get a few regular i am going to make mayo the way zong does.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

You'll like it, elk. Just don't try and store it like commercial brands. It'll keep for a few days, that's all.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

thanks Rae.....dont wanna kill myself off.....lol


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

elkhound said:


> my hens layed an egg yesty for the first time this year.....so in elks mind its first day of spring........i live in my own little world...so why not my own calendar...lol


 What is an egg yesty?, never heard of it?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Twp.Tom said:


> What is an egg yesty?, never heard of it?



when you read my posts remember one thing....dumb uneducated backwoods hick *******...........:sob:


egg yesty = egg yesterday......i spell like i talk often......lol.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't worry Tom you'll catch the hang of Elkspeak  LOL

I made my kitchen smell like summer this morning. 2 pints and 12 half pints of strawberry jam.  Finally got the strawberries from my brother out of the freezer. I put them in there when I was recuperating and he came down to visit. Started with 5 quarts of strawberries. I was surprised by how much juice they made when defrosting. If it doesn't set, I'll have some awesome strawberry syrup. LOL


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

TI, if you actually see any sign of spring, could you send it this way please?? We're having some really strange weather here too.

Last night it rained, which then froze to the ground as the temps dropped, then it snowed for a couple of inches, then several times today we've had severe thunder...while it was pouring thick sleet! It's still just 13 degrees with wind, so it should be snow. It's a thick solid sheet of ice everywhere now.

There's only been one other time I've seen/heard thunderstorms without rain, and that was during a snow storm, which was freaky too, lol. It's so weird to hear all the thunder! I'm just praying the ice doesn't bring the lines and trees down...again. :sigh:

I saw my neighbors across the way (can just barely see them in the winter, not at all in the summer) standing out on the porch looking like they were trying to figure out what the heck is going on, so apparently it's weird to them too.

I think it's still too soon to start seeds here, but maybe in a week or two, knock on wood. Right now I have my garden drawn out on paper, and I'm still playing with it, trying to figure out how to get the most production I can out of it. Hoping we don't have drought here again this summer, but planning on low water consumption methods such as underground waterers, mulch, shade sails, etc., just in case.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Heck, I been getting eggs about a week or 2......made a good yeller cake with old timey chocolate icing.....twice .......you know the kind of icing that sets up like fudge.....did try something different...just one egg in the cake stead of 3....but I used a goose egg in place of 3 hen eggs.............the cake didn't care.............and I didn't tell the company............sister in law probably freak out if she knew:grin:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

likely she would have . mine would have too but they never knew. I always used the goose eggs for cakes and whatnot. when I had plenty I would make sponge and angel food cakes and freeze them for later. must have been okay. none of it was long going! ~Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

elkhound said:


> when you read my posts remember one thing....dumb uneducated backwoods hick *******...........:sob:
> 
> 
> egg yesty = egg yesterday......i spell like i talk often......lol.


Your not foolin' me Elk*, I have found you to be one of the most intelligent, interesting, informative posters , on this forum. Whenever I see one of your threads, its a "must read" . I admire folks that share their knowledge* Thanks


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

We got about 6 inches of sleet yesterday. I tried to go to work this morning but when I got to the main highway a trailer truck had slid off the road and the trailer was across the road. I was never so glad to be back home. I was spinning in 4wd lo lock.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

OMG Tambo!!!! 

I cannot even imagine 6 inches of sleet! And I live in Iowa, where the weather changes every 5 minutes! Glad you made it back home safely!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I hate missing work. It's the main reason I have a 4WD. I'm not going tomorrow either. It didn't get above 25 today so none of it melted. On FB people are saying the roads are still really bad. I walked all in the yard today and never cracked the surface. I couldn't even tell where I backed out of the driveway or drove back in for that matter.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Callie we had thunder during the sleet yesterday too.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yep, I don't know how much more we got, but whatever it was, was too much, lol. No school for me tonight, our high for the day was about 20 I think, and they don't sand, salt or plow out here. One of the times I'm really glad I work at home though.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

tambo said:


> I was spinning in 4wd lo lock.


Wow. Never done that. Sorry for the truck driver's bad luck, but it's good that it forced you back home.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Tambo I'm so glad you're safe and sound. Work isn't worth your life and limb.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Rained hard this morning and the sun came out about noon, got to 61 degrees, raining again. I planted 4 tomato plants in the big black tree pots today, they were 14" tall. I pinched off the bottom leaves and planted them 10" deep. They are back in the greenhouse after setting out this afternoon for a good soak....James


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I helped a friend change tires on his tractor, get a round bale in the barn , split wood then made a wonderful kale soup and rice pudding.

I'm a good sore!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

there was sleet here on sunday also. I threw some salt on it but never ventured on the streets. I hear there were a few accidents. not much being done here except spring cleaning. I'd like to get out to the country to do some burning but my driveway out there is still blocked.

I do a lot of reading. got a couple new books. Pioneer Women and one about mail order brides. took some pics of the wanted ads. I was surprised at the many who stated how much money they had. couldn't do that these days. guess time was a factor seeing as how long it took mail to get back and forth you had to lay it all on the line right away. I was thinking 20 and 30 thousand was a lot back in 1860 wasn't it? I thought the last one would be a match for Bill. course he would want good knees and 20thousand to start off.~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Those notes/ads are funny, sad, interesting, and intriguing all at once. Some of the money amounts do seem large, but in the 1800's (heck the 1900's and 2000's too) the U.S. would often have bouts of inflation and deflation.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Ah homesteading such a fond distant memory. I have to work 19 days before I get a day off. Most 8hr days with some 12hr days. Hiss boo whine hiss boo whine

Sorry for the whining but this is my favorite thread and I want to post on it. I swear I am going to have some good pictures and things to share one of these days!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

tambo said:


> I have to work 19 days before I get a day off. Most 8hr days with some 12hr days. Hiss boo whine hiss boo whine.


*Amendment XIII to the United States Constitution
*
*Section 1.*

Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction.

*Section 2.*

Congress shall have power to enforce this article by appropriate legislation.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I hear ya, tambo. I'm buried in rain, can't get anything done around here. Except... PRESSURE WASHING!! Got started on that today. I should have taken 'before and after' pics, but I didn't think of it. I should get another chance tomorrow, since this is a task that will be measured in days this year rather than hours. :grit:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Aw Tambo. {{{hugs}}}

When you do finally get to post some pics, they're gonna be awesome.

I don't have anything to post either. I could take pictures of my daily snow melt. LOL


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Fish dig pink 

Went to the sports show tonight and got some pink goodies, of course. And met some of the ladies from the womens fishing club I'd been thinking of joining and finally registered with them. It'll be nice to have some new fishing buddies. And they teach ice fishing classes and stuff so I can try that without having to invest in gear.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

looks like walleye bait or a freaky earing on days off.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Its sunroom cleaning day. It was such a mess, I even had to scrub the walls. And I made Foxy his own bachelor pad so the large hutches can be used for the ladies and their litters.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

We got to 54* today!!!!! Enough snow has melted that I can see my blueberries and extricate my recycling barrels from the snow bank. A very productive day in all. Got the laundry done, went food shopping and picked up the fixings for St. Pat's Dinner. Cabbage and potatoes were the same price as last year, but the brisket was up to $1.79/# (that's 30 cents more than last year)

Last week Macy's had a home furnishings sale so I ordered new area rugs for my living room. The old ones were 20 years old, falling apart and getting sucked into the vacuum. I LOVE my new rugs. They got removed, the floors scrubbed good and the new ones placed. Wish I had gotten new ones for the bedroom too. Oh well, I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for a good sale.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Introducing Nala  She's a Pedigreed Silver Fox Doe with Black coloring who was born 1/20. She'll be filling in for the doe I got in fall who turned out to be a buck


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I started some tomato seeds today. I started some Jet Star and some Celebrity. Jet Star are my go to tomato. I also cut up some of the limbs that were on my chicken pens. I have been working on my boat some too. I bought a new trolling motor. I need to get some work done on my motor. Do any of you know if a tongue lock can be cut off? I can't find my key to it. I have a cut off tool like an angle grinder. It was nice out today. I worked until 2:30. It is a mushy mess outside. The yard is saturated.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

viggie looks like your cat is wanting a bunny snack!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

She was just eying up a perch on top of the hutches.  She'll climb right up the side of them. Doesn't bother the big bunnies but I have kept her separated from the babies as she's a great mouser and you can see her tensing instinctively if they make quick moves. Not gonna risk that!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I bet she is thinking "Man that's a big mouse!!" at the babies!


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

tambo said:


> I started some tomato seeds today. I started some Jet Star and some Celebrity. Jet Star are my go to tomato. I also cut up some of the limbs that were on my chicken pens. I have been working on my boat some too. I bought a new trolling motor. I need to get some work done on my motor. Do any of you know if a tongue lock can be cut off? I can't find my key to it. I have a cut off tool like an angle grinder. It was nice out today. I worked until 2:30. It is a mushy mess outside. The yard is saturated.


Yes, you should be able to do it with your grinder. Google youtube 'cutting lock of my own trailer', not a big deal. The one I cut off is different than the one in the video, I used a grinder. I also applied a bit of cutting oil as I went along, although it probably was not necessary.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm loving the new time change. I came home and worked outside until dark. I got the tongue lock cut off my boat trailer and got the old trolling motor taken off. I ran out of day light to put the new trolling motor on. I have to think about that some anyway because the foot print of the new one is a little different than the old one. But were there is a will there is a way. I'm thinking about buying a new outboard motor for it too but I will have to think long and hard on that one. What the heck I can't take it with me right?

I bought new tires for my truck today and bought a new trolling motor battery. Talking about knocking a dent in the pocket book.

Thanks Tobster.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

72f one day...below zero windchill 24 hours late ...so you know what that means to me...stick seed in ground...ha..i even ate spinach out of garden that hung on in -5f temps..not the windchill...bloomsdale longstanding

planted a few seed and 3/4 pound of onion sets.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

look at the spinach....no cover...if i get a cold frame built this woulda done super.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

pocket knife tease....lol...:teehee::whistlin:


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Beautiful little knife!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Just teasing.....I got this last summer.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

All I managed to do today is pick up a water pump for my outboard. I had to order the 2 oil seals online. Boat shops just aren't keeping much these days. I went to a Tohatsu dealer to get the parts and they don't even carry motors any more. He told me people could get them cheaper online than he could. It doesn't pay him to keep them.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I went to eat with some friends after work. Then a friend and I went riding around looking for turkey and deer. We saw about a dozen deer including a nice buck that still had his rack. We saw 30 hen turkeys and 6 Tom turkeys in one field. I tried to get some pictures with my phone but they were to far away. It was a beautiful day here today.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I'm very excited to share that I ordered seeds from Gurneys, they have a nice selection. Of short season veggies... AND I worked in my garden soil today. My soil is thawed, down about six inches. I turned the chicken stuff over. I trimmed some trees, shrubs and took out a poor producing pear tree. Gotta produce to take up space in my gardens. LOL Took the weed burner and burned out some thatch in my yard. Accidentally burned some lavender, smelled nice but sure didn't mean to do that. Raked front yard a bit and cut suckers from aspens and lilacs.

Going to get to burning a pile early a.m. Was a fine day at Belly Acres...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I bought my hunting and fishing license and renewed my boat registrations on my boats. I haven't worked anymore on my boat. I'm going to buy new tires. I still have to get my trolling motor put on and water pump and new seals put in the motor. I need to hurry up. 

I'm on my 15th day of work and have 3 more days to go. I'm so behind on everything. I still have limbs to clean up before I can mow. I have found a flaw with my chainsaw. The oiler for the chain will get clogged up with shavings. I have to take it back and get it cleaned out and they are going to show me how to do it so I can do it myself. No rest for the wicked!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

We'll barely approach 50 the next couple days, but I'm taking advantage!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I finally got a day off!! Whoo hoo I've been pretty lazy but I did do some baking. Bread and Saltine Crackers. Frist time ever making crackers but they turned out well I think.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's very interesting Tammy! would you share the recipe for the crackers? ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I used 2tbs melted butter 1C AP flour 1/2t salt and drizzle water until you can form a dough. I did this in my ninja. I really kinda watched a few videos then did my own thing. Lol. They taste good but aren't as crispy as a store bought cracker. One lady in a video said if you want a crisp cracker use shortening. I may try lard next time as I don't buy shortening.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Tambo, now I've something else to add to my list of things to try  LOL

Glad you finally got a day off and enjoyed it! Mine's tomorrow. No baking for me--just cleaning and going to the market. Oh and studying.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Believe my Tommyice I had plenty of other things I should've been doing!! But now I have something to eat while I do the other things. I have been really lazy today. I've been in my PJ's all day.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I worked at cleaning up tree limbs today. I have 3 burn piles 2 over my head. I still have a ways to go but at least I will be able to mow those areas. It's still a mess in some places. I have a love hate relationship with pine trees.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Gee Tambo I thought I had it bad. Picked up a whole trash barrel full of twigs and tree crap from the garden so it can get tilled. And here you've got tons of crap to burn. I'll never complain about my lot again. LOL

Did sit outside and enjoy the warm sunshine on my face today too when I was done cleaning up in the yard. Dad and I had our annual "disagreement" about what will be planted where in the garden. My 4-in-1 apple tree that got planted last year has some new growth on it and I'll be happy when I see the first apple on it--hope that will be before I collect social security. My blueberries and wisteria are showing signs of life and the snow drops are visible and blooming!!!

I have to work the whole shift tomorrow but the trade off is I get a half day off on Tuesday--I'm only working 6 hours. LOL


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The guys tilled the new garden spot yesterday: now it only needs to be raked, fertilized, and tilled again to kill the last bits of grass. My son intends to use it to grow and sell sweet corn in the Farmer's Market.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Lots to do.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I see Dixie is pitching in and helping LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

proud of ya tambo !!!!!!! well done !


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tambo, I don't know why, but I can't see your pics anymore. Wish I could!! :Bawling:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I wonder why Raven?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> I see Dixie is pitching in and helping LOL


Lol cut a limb throw the ball. Pitch the ball cut a limb and repeat a gazillion times.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo said:


> I wonder why Raven?


Me, too... the last 2 posts you've made with pics, all I see is a box with the text, "Attached Images." No idea why. I miss seeing your pics!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

PM Angie maybe she can help you find out why. Let me know if it is something I am doing.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Good idear.  I'll do that. I'm sure it's not you -- probably just some computer glitch of mine.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

It's not just you. I've had it happen to me on other threads. Seems like when I come back after a while the pictures magically appear!?!

Go figure.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

kkb... it only happens to me with tambo's posts, and the pics never turn up. It makes me very sad.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Wait -- now the pics are there!! Someone around here is magic.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raeven have you got HT bookmarked? Type in the address and see if it does it again.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo, you've been busy -- and I see Dixie has been, too!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

tambo.. I'm not much of a bookmark person. I tend to just type in the name of the site I wish to visit. I'm probably a derelict to have so many in my head. :ashamed:


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I finally finished my wall hanging  Gonna get it framed next time I have a coupon.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I do like this. a person has got to have some patience though which I don't have. not for this. I tried it one time. made an awful mess of it. never bothered again. I recognise all of them but the middle one . she is not afraid of the snow. course it has been a long time since I had to memorize the bible. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's when being a single homesteader is challenging. Today is gorgeous, a stunning day, warm and beautiful. From tomorrow on through the end of the month, it is supposed to rain. That meant I HAD to mow today. HAD to. Didn't matter that I had hard deadlines to meet for my clients. I HAD to mow today, else I'd be haying sometime in April. So up was me at a ridiculously early hour, clients processed, trip to town taken, back home and immediately on to the mowing tasks. Yayyy, me!!

So I got everything done, and I'm pleased to have done it. But it was a bit of a slog. Still, there is nothing quite so satisfying as the first mow of the season. Here are a few shots after I was done.




















































A sunset I recently encountered:












A gratuitous daffodil picture:












I do love spring here, even if the mowing only lasts for 10 minutes!!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Lovely place Raeven. Everything looks great!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

The very first of the green in the yard 










My little silver fox doe is putting on the first of her silver, and recovering well from some bad bloat.










And my first cross stitch sampler is hung


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It was a nice day here. Looked like a little frost this morning but it warmed up real nice. I was a renegade and burnt some limbs today. I prayed the whole time the fire stayed where I wanted it to and it did. I also put new tires on my boat trailer. I baked two loaves of bread and almost let them get too brown but they are edible. It's going to be a hectic week at work this week I dread it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

You'd all laugh if you knew what I did. 

OK here's your chuckle. I've got this really neat little box (it's Swiss Army men's watch box that's flat) and it has a foam insert. I spent some time marking out and cutting little rectangles in the foam to hold my sewing machine bobbins. LOL

It rained here all weekend and I had the entire weekend off. Just my luck. So today was a do nothing day. I did watch some Craftsy classes and researched a grain mill for my Kitchen Aid stand mixer.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I've got some Egyptian Walking Onions for sale now that they are sprouting 










And welcome back, rhubarb


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Viggie great stuff on your Etsy site!

I see in your reviews you had shea butter that had lavender scent. Are you going to do that again?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I do have supplies to make more but nothings actually sold in a long time so I wasn't making new stock


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Have you thought about doing craft fairs or farmer's market with your products?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not sure yet. I had been planning to do a booth with my mom (who does amazing greeting cards) when I was out of work, but so far my income has only been 33% of my investment so it seems unwise to shell out more for booths and things at this point  I do like having the biz now though as I'll have a way to sell misc things produced around the lil homestead as they come up.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I use Viggie's lip balm every day!!


----------

